# Using Barrel Nuts In MDF Jig



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi all,
I'm making the tenoning jig as featured in the Woodsmith shop built jigs and fixtures book. A friend on the forum made his from 18mm MDF. I asked on the forum about making it from MDF of Baltic Birch ply, as most of you may know, in the UK Baltic Birch is really expensive. I asked on the forum and read various opinions on the net regards using MDF, some for, some against. 

I went back to my friend who says, " Works fine. You don't need Baltic Birch ply. MDF will do. The only thing is that you can't screw into the end grain. I use barrel nuts instead.
Just spent half an hour trying to find a decent picture of them. They are cylindrical with a tapped hole half way along the length. They connect with a csk head bolt. They make very strong connections with MDF." 

To save my mate spending any more of his valuble time looking for pictures. Does anyone have a link to what these look like and also where i can get them in the UK?
Thanks a lot.
Peter.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Peter,
Here are 2 links for barrel nuts in the UK

Barrel Nuts

barrel nut | eBay

You can probably find more.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

MEBCWD said:


> Hi Peter,
> Here are 2 links for barrel nuts in the UK
> 
> Barrel Nuts
> ...


Hi Mike,
Thanks for that. Love the doggie whats his/her name? Looks a sweetie 
Peter.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

The dog's name is Jenny and she is a rescue from a local shelter. She is my alarm clock, gets me up about 6:30 every morning. She points birds like a Irish Setter I use to have.
She likes to visit the goats on the next property and tries to get them to play with her.

I wouldn't trade her for anything, not even another router!


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I used to own a Great Dane and a Billy Goat. They would play King of the Mountain on the well house. Fond memories enjoy Jenny


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I use MDF for jigs all the time and nuts. most of the time it's sq.nuts or I make my own out of some brass rod the norm..

You may say how can you use sq,nuts ,a slot is needed to drop them in..made with a router bit/table saw or with router bit for a small pocket hole to drop them in..

===


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> I use MDF for jigs all the time and nuts. most of the time it's sq.nuts or I make my own out of some brass rod the norm..
> 
> ...


I do find myself wondering how much less they cost by the hundred than hex nuts...

Just curious Jigs.....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

They are not cheap  1/4-20 hex nuts go for .80 per 100 in the bulk same size in the barrel nut would be 68.oo per.100 in the bulk, steel plated the norm without slots with slots are higher in price the norm or with a Allen set at one end..

===


wbh1963 said:


> I do find myself wondering how much less they cost by the hundred than hex nuts...
> 
> Just curious Jigs.....


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

erp, i was talkin' bout the square nuts....

I like using barrel nuts in some applications but at 6 bits to a buck a pop, I don't use a lot of em......



bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> They are not cheap  1/4-20 hex nuts go for .80 per 100 in the bulk same size in the barrel nut would be 68.oo per.100 in the bulk, steel plated the norm without slots with slots are higher in price the norm or with a Allen set at one end..
> 
> ===


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The Sq.nuts are about the same as hex nuts 1.20 per 100 the norm they don't made as many sq.nuts now days..

Barrel nuts, easy to do once the drill press is setup,I use my battery power drill to tap them out..
That's why I make my own for about .08 cents each out of steel rod.

==


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> The Sq.nuts are about the same as hex nuts 1.20 per 100 the norm they don't made as many sq.nuts now days..
> 
> ...


Very cool....thanks Jigs


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

MEBCWD said:


> The dog's name is Jenny and she is a rescue from a local shelter. She is my alarm clock, gets me up about 6:30 every morning. She points birds like a Irish Setter I use to have.
> She likes to visit the goats on the next property and tries to get them to play with her.
> 
> I wouldn't trade her for anything, not even another router!


Great, dogs are ace so are goats. 
Have a nice day,
Pete.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Mike.

You made me to remember my beloved Benito. He passed away last year.

Best regards.


----------



## dywaggys (May 19, 2012)

*Barrel Nuts*

If you need some barrel nuts try Screwfix- they have a range of sizes and also sell the more standard nut insert together with a selection of different bolts/fasteners to fit. You will need to search for "cross dowel" or "insert nuts". 
As far as I am concerned they are really good value (Pack of 50 M6*16 mm = £3.41) 

Hope this helps:happy:


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

dywaggys said:


> If you need some barrel nuts try Screwfix- they have a range of sizes and also sell the more standard nut insert together with a selection of different bolts/fasteners to fit. You will need to search for "cross dowel" or "insert nuts".
> As far as I am concerned they are really good value (Pack of 50 M6*16 mm = £3.41)
> 
> Hope this helps:happy:


OK thanks.


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

Can you tell me which issue in Woodsmith you are talking about ?

It should be in the top right hand corner of the cover page. 

Something like: Vol: XX No.XXX. The most recent I have is Vol 34 No. 200.

or something close to this....


----------

